# After Shock



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

aoa guys hope so you all are fine i know the merit list was a great shock really it was thats why i hate our system but now i am ready to do all i have decided to go to another country like china. just want to know what you all doing after this shock????


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

h.a. said:


> aoa guys hope so you all are fine i know the merit list was a great shock really it was thats why i hate our system but now i am ready to do all i have decided to go to another country like china. just want to know what you all doing after this shock????


h.a same with me i was repeater what i do now?

- - - Updated - - -



muhammad qasi said:


> h.a same with me i was repeater what i do now?


plzzzzzzzzzz reply someone i am too much tense


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Asalamu alikum!
Guys i know how you must be feeling. 

What you guys think about third merit list or the bds merit? Can't you two come on bds merit?


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> h.a same with me i was repeater what i do now?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Qasi D pharmacy and physiotherapy are also good options.You can opt them.

- - - Updated - - -

Physiotherapy admissions open In K.E.M.U Lahore
Last Date: 22 December
Prospectus available from school of physiotherapy in Orthopedic ward Mayo Hospital Lahore.
Merit : just F.Sc Based
Last year's merit boys 920 /1100
For Girls 945/1100


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

muhammad qasi said:


> h.a same with me i was repeater what i do now?- - - Updated - - -plzzzzzzzzzz reply someone i am too much tense


 why not you join me?????

- - - Updated - - -



jamal said:


> Qasi D pharmacy and physiotherapy are also good options.You can opt them.- - - Updated - - -Physiotherapy admissions open In K.E.M.U LahoreLast Date: 22 DecemberProspectus available from school of physiotherapy in Orthopedic ward Mayo Hospital Lahore.Merit : just F.Sc BasedLast year's merit boys 920 /1100For Girls 945/1100


what are you doing now jamal

- - - Updated - - -



Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum!Guys i know how you must be feeling. What you guys think about third merit list or the bds merit? Can't you two come on bds merit?


 i also applied on 4 seats of reciprocal but no hope left in my heart with 83.731


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

H.a. dont go to china in any situation if you have to return to PAKISTAN... China's M.B.B.S degree holder or M.S. degree holder has not even equal value of a dispenser.... why dont you go for a detail information about this matter??


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

i got info regarding this matter i have to clear pmdc test on return after 4.5 years and i think that test is not a big deal i have to work hard nothing else just pray that it will work best for me and our family friend son also do that now he is qualified surgeon in jinnah hospital and have offer to work in dubai top hospital and he is thinking about it


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

but evry day is not sunday like as said.... China is not a good option ,, if u have ur elder brother / sis as an mbbs dr. already then may be it can be good, otherwise its not up to the mark h.a


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

what are you doing now jamal
[COLOR=silver said:


> -[/COLOR]


 I am repeating with three science subjects.There is also something like double math to get in engineering university.Many people advised me to do it.But I said how can I change my field altogether.I would give one chance more Inshallah. That's why I am going to repeat Inshallah.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

h.a. said:


> i got info regarding this matter i have to clear pmdc test on return after 4.5 years and i think that test is not a big deal i have to work hard nothing else just pray that it will work best for me and our family friend son also do that now he is qualified surgeon in jinnah hospital and have offer to work in dubai top hospital and he is thinking about it


h.a my friend completed her mbbs from china last year and she will have to pay 14 lac to appear in pmdc test for registeration, the amount you will invest in china + PMDC exam will cost almost equal to private colleges in pak, think before going, you should do a complete research about every thing you will have to face in future, and then if you decide to, make sure its a PMDC recognized clg.

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -



jamal said:


> I am repeating with three science subjects.There is also something like double math to get in engineering university.Many people advised me to do it.But I said how can I change my field altogether.I would give one chance more Inshallah. That's why I am going to repeat Inshallah.


its ad- maths not double maths, i too got similar suggestions but i dont like maths ,some suggest do BBA or some computing course from UMT but i can never do good in some thing i dont like, i am so confused, if i give it another try and couldnt get in ,i will die for sure :dead:


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

I suggest you all go to an EU country if you can afford. I know mosr EU countries have fee over $15000 but in Ukraine the fee is only $4000 per year. IN Lugansk State Medical University the fee is $3500 only. A lot cheaper than Private colleges there in Paksitan.

Tuition fees | Kharkiv National Medical University

TUITION FEES


Romania is also not bad. You might able to find a partime job as well tyo support yourself. The degree from an EU country is recognised every where. Even in UK you dont have to take PLAB if you have a EU degree. You might be able to get an EU residence visa as well in 5 years and then move to UK where 1/3 of Doctors are from subcontinent. The Doctors in UK are earning an average of ?50000 per year and specialist around ?80000. 

You might have to wait another year but it will worth it.

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> h.a same with me i was repeater what i do now?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


qasi i think you should try one more time because i think its the only option left..dont give up..inshaallah allah has written something best for you and he will help you...but now its upto you..best of luck:thumbsup:


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

aadi said:


> qasi i think you should try one more time because i think its the only option left..dont give up..inshaallah allah has written something best for you and he will help you...but now its upto you..best of luck:thumbsup:


are u selected ?


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> are u selected ?


no i am also going to repeat this year i have also wasted a year because after my first year result i was very dissappointed with my result then i gave whole first year again now my fsc marks are still less and i cant give fsc exams again but i have no optin left...i have not applied anywhere...i am also going through a difficult situation that now what should i do? but no option left now what you have decided?


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

aadi said:


> no i am also going to repeat this year i have also wasted a year because after my first year result i was very dissappointed with my result then i gave whole first year again now my fsc marks are still less and i cant give fsc exams again but i have no optin left...i have not applied anywhere...i am also going through a difficult situation that now what should i do? but no option left now what you have decided?


repeat f.sc plus prepare well for mcat inshallah next year there will be definetly one seat 4 u inshallah be optimictic


----------



## farah (Oct 15, 2012)

i think you must try for additonal math


----------



## mahnoor (Sep 13, 2012)

can any of you tell me about MBBS/BDS in bangladesh???


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

farah said:


> i think you must try for additonal math


no i cant do that its very difficult for me....

- - - Updated - - -

thank you so much qasi but i have heard that now i cant repeat fsc? can you help me?have you got admission?


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

aadi said:


> no i cant do that its very difficult for me....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> thank you so much qasi but i have heard that now i cant repeat fsc? can you help me?have you got admission?


nope ...i applied in private sectoe too but cant get but i am still hope ful to my Allah 

- - - Updated - - -

there are different websit 
www.nts.org.pk online mcat prepration 
on fb with name of entry test prepration
entry test guide 
www.aghatech.edu.pk 
& most important thing is to fait on Allah +offer ur namaz +salatul hajat


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

inshahallah allah will help you.... actually i am very upset i dont want to read those books again its very difficult for me and i dont think so that next year i will get admission...because the merit is so high...


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

aadi said:


> inshahallah allah will help you.... actually i am very upset i dont want to read those books again its very difficult for me and i dont think so that next year i will get admission...because the merit is so high...


Allah always give u acc.to ur expectation so think positive & do work slowly slowly one year is enough time makes flow chart...& dont take this thing over to ur mind b/c allah has written our lucks if medical is in our luck no one can t snatch it 4m us


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

yess you are right i will try my best...and i will leave everything on allah..


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

plz tell me how to make a new thread on this site... i hv forgotten :?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

xain khalid said:


> plz tell me how to make a new thread on this site... i hv forgotten :?


To make a new thread in the Pakistan Medical Schools section, click on this link: Pakistan Medical Schools

Then look near the top left area of the topics list for a button that says "Post New Thread".


----------



## Irzam Sarfraz (Oct 8, 2012)

rabi said:


> h.a my friend completed her mbbs from china last year and she will have to pay 14 lac to appear in pmdc test for registeration, the amount you will invest in china + PMDC exam will cost almost equal to private colleges in pak, think before going, you should do a complete research about every thing you will have to face in future, and then if you decide to, make sure its a PMDC recognized clg.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Not sure from where you are getting this information but please do not spread wrong information. You should yourself research first before spreading such information. 

The fee to appear in PMDC NEB exam is not 14 lac, it's 10K, there's a whole lot difference between two amounts. As far as PMDC recognized institutions are concerned, by the order of Supreme Court, PMDC recognition was revoked for all universities. From year 2012, everyone who get's degree from China will have to appear in NEB exam, whether the university is recognized or not.


----------



## abbottonian09 (Aug 4, 2011)

ups and downs are part of life so don t be discouraged and work hard for next year


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

Irzam Sarfraz said:


> Not sure from where you are getting this information but please do not spread wrong information. You should yourself research first before spreading such information.
> 
> The fee to appear in PMDC NEB exam is not 14 lac, it's 10K, there's a whole lot difference between two amounts. As far as PMDC recognized institutions are concerned, by the order of Supreme Court, PMDC recognition was revoked for all universities. From year 2012, everyone who get's degree from China will have to appear in NEB exam, whether the university is recognized or not.


i got this information from my friend who is going through all this, may be she didnt told me in detail, and she wanted to appear in pmdc test in 2011 , i dont know if smthng changed this this year, i said "do a complete research" so that you could get latest and accurate info, any way what does that "K" stand for in '10K' ? and what does NEB stand for?


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Salam!
As already said, applying to EU universities require one year waiting. Same goes for universities in Russia. 
Does Russian medical school degree also hold the same value as Chinese med school degrees?

If you can only apply to these universities the next year, then why to consider them at all?!
I mean, h.a doesn't want to waste one more year. If he/she could, he/she would have considered giving MCAT again here in Pakistan instead of going abroad!


I know this time is real hard on you. And I pray to Allah to ease your pain!

So listen h.a, can you then wait? Give MCAT again in 2013. and assuming you are a male, 50% seats are going to be reserved for boys so you've a high chance of securing one seat out of 1500 (approximately) for yourself. 

I know the "waiting" and "wasting" one more year kills, but look to the bright side of things. You'll save yourself 5 years of trouble abroad in some chinese uni!

And you don't even need to sit idle at home. Get admission in that physiotherapy course as jamal has suggested and do that for one year till mCAT approaches near. Then drop out from that temporary university and start preparing for MCAT 2013. It's gonna be easy for boys next year to get in compared to girls! So now its all your call!

Wasalam! :cat:


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

zaini is that finaly decided that 50% seats will be reserved for boys next year????:!: i mean is it done and final ??? where u got this info??? plz reply soon , I dont have any option left , i will have to repeat but it will get difficult if that would be the case, my parents love me soo much that they will never let me go abroad, and we cant afford private colleges in pak, and i cant even imagine going through this shock again, if that is going to be the case then i should study maths and go for engineering ,and even this year some ppl siad that 50%seats will be reserved for boys but it was'nt true so plz tell me your source.


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

rabi said:


> zaini is that finaly decided that 50% seats will be reserved for boys next year????:!: i mean is it done and final ??? where u got this info??? plz reply soon ,....


asalamu alikum!
rabi, my mum's colleague who is a professor herself told this. She said that you will soon see this in newspaper. So I say we wait for the formal news then. But there are HIGH chances of this news being true. So far all the things she said proved to be right regarding closing merit etc.

She told us that the closing merit was going to be above 84% and that is what happened! She must be having sources and connections for such news. 

So rabi, I suggest you to not just rely on MCAT but give tests of all other colleges aswell. Doing add maths might turn out to be difficult and time consuming for you so I suggest that you don't change your field but just try to pass the entry tests of various universities! Admission in medical is soon going to be even tougher than it already is. newspapers will confirm it soon if it's true. 

Wasalam!


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

well if this happens girls should not sit idle at home and cry, we should protest and never let this happen, and for these boys... they shold work harder and try to get 50%seats on merit


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

thanx rehan bhai .


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

jamal said:


> I am repeating with three science subjects.There is also something like double math to get in engineering university.Many people advised me to do it.But I said how can I change my field altogether.I would give one chance more Inshallah. That's why I am going to repeat Inshallah.


best of luck jamal but dont change your field in shah allah you will get admission next year

- - - Updated - - -



rabi said:


> i got this information from my friend who is going through all this, may be she didnt told me in detail, and she wanted to appear in pmdc test in 2011 , i dont know if smthng changed this this year, i said "do a complete research" so that you could get latest and accurate info, any way what does that "K" stand for in '10K' ? and what does NEB stand for?


actually rabi you have wrong info the registeration fee is just 5000 rupee and neb test held two times in a year i think to apply china is better than feel rejection here

- - - Updated - - -



Zaini33 said:


> Salam!As already said, applying to EU universities require one year waiting. Same goes for universities in Russia. Does Russian medical school degree also hold the same value as Chinese med school degrees?If you can only apply to these universities the next year, then why to consider them at all?!I mean, h.a doesn't want to waste one more year. If he/she could, he/she would have considered giving MCAT again here in Pakistan instead of going abroad!I know this time is real hard on you. And I pray to Allah to ease your pain!So listen h.a, can you then wait? Give MCAT again in 2013. and assuming you are a male, 50% seats are going to be reserved for boys so you've a high chance of securing one seat out of 1500 (approximately) for yourself. I know the "waiting" and "wasting" one more year kills, but look to the bright side of things. You'll save yourself 5 years of trouble abroad in some chinese uni!And you don't even need to sit idle at home. Get admission in that physiotherapy course as jamal has suggested and do that for one year till mCAT approaches near. Then drop out from that temporary university and start preparing for MCAT 2013. It's gonna be easy for boys next year to get in compared to girls! So now its all your call!Wasalam! :cat:


thanx 4 ur support zaini but thing is i am a girl and want to be neuro surgeon in future i dont want to turn down my aim thats why i decided to go china


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

h.a. in which uni are u applying to get admission in china, i dont want to study these fsc books again, i feel like crying seeing those books again, and what will be the total yearly expenditure in china, i dont think my father will agree but i want to try once before returning to these books... and are the chinese doctor efficient enough... i mean does studying in china will have a negative effect on carrier???


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

I know its very depressing and more depressing when one dont know where will merit go i will post whole info on china medical section


----------



## Ayesha rehman (Jan 13, 2012)

How much merit will fall in third merit list?


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

3rd list for mbbs?? i think it,s not gona be displayed


----------



## Ayesha rehman (Jan 13, 2012)

It is mentioned in the prospectus that third list will be displayed on 19 january 2013


----------



## ahmed93 (Sep 26, 2012)

rabi said:


> i got this information from my friend who is going through all this, may be she didnt told me in detail, and she wanted to appear in pmdc test in 2011 , i dont know if smthng changed this this year, i said "do a complete research" so that you could get latest and accurate info, any way what does that "K" stand for in '10K' ? and what does NEB stand for?


"K" stands for thousand like 10,000. NEB stands for National Examination Board. NEB exam is taken probably by this board so that's why.


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

hello! everyone I myself going to take entry test 3rd time, and the time factor is just a devil inside us and also people around us. some people got into medicine on first attempt, but they did not went smoothly in mbbs and specialization,so be optimistic and courageous pursue your dreams,these 1 or 2 years could change your whole life.Best of luck


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

muhammad qasi said:


> nope ...i applied in private sectoe too but cant get but i am still hope ful to my Allah
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


apka admission ho gy atha phr 2013 m 

now whay are u doing ?????????


----------

